# 97 Z3 Wheel & Tire Set Up



## Sterling Miller (Dec 8, 2021)

I figured I would share that for those who are tires shopping, I recommend the Indy 500 tires. I drove the car through malibu canyon yesterday and I am extremely impressed with these Indy 500 tires, they are just as grippy as the Nitto NTO5 tires & quicker. I am working on scheduling some track time, I will report back.

*Wheel & Tire Set Up Specs: *

ECS Wheel Stud Kit 
ECS Tuning 12.5 Spacers all around
TR Motorsport C4 Wheels / Finished in Mist Bronze (Rays TE37's ordered) 
Front: 17 x 8 / Firestone Indy 500 Tire / 245/40/17
Rear: 17 x 9 / Firestone Indy 500 Tire / 255/40/17

Lastly, I initially thought to run a 255/40/17 on the front and it cleared the ST Coilover system, however, the inside wall of the tire was just slighting rubbing the inside finder well when turning into parking lots/gas stations - I assume a large spacer would help the inside wall clear, however, you might have to roll fenders which I am not interested in doing. Lastly, I think I could fit 275/40/17 in the rear and clear the Coilover system, however, that seems unnecessary unless you are making over 300hp to wheels.


----------



## Muskrat14 (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks real good, especially w the spacers pushes those wheels and tires out a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

